# barium breaking my toilet???????? RESPOND FAST PLEASE!!!!



## Guest (Jun 30, 1999)

this is kinda gross...... as everyone knows i had the barium enema yesterday and i had no bm yesterday just the barium coming out. well i noticed that the water wouldn't go clear no matter how many times i flushed. well todat i had two bm that hurt like hell and they were naturally coated in the barium as my toilet is. but now they won't go all the way downa nd my toilet seems to want to flush less and less. this is too embarassing to call maintence to help. what should i do and did this happen with anyone else who has had the enema?kitters


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 1999)

Hey Kitters,Join the club? Get out the plunger and go for it. Not once but about 3 times. When I had the barium swallow and follow through it took TEN DAYS for the barium to get out!!!!And I'm NOT KIDDING> OUCH. So go for the plunger and keep trying. Oh if you still go more nice white poo-poo. PLUNGE OK???Lots of luck....and let me know if it works. :0Deb


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 1999)

kitters,sometimes when the turds don't go down I pour a bucket of water in after I flush. that seems to send everything down. good luck







;0


----------

